# Ford F-150 for plowing?



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Would you guys recommend an F-150 for plow at all.....my gut says no but in the meantime I'm looking for an F-250....just seeing if you guys would recommend it or have an F-150 with a plow....

Thanks!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, if you already have an F-150 4x4, you can plow as long as it's something light duty such as Fisher's RD (SD) series plows! The plows need to be within the carrying capacity of the trucks front end. :waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You need to sell the f150 and get an 3/4 ton for what you want to do.
As for plows get at least an 8fter..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Pjslawncare1;588586 said:


> Would you guys recommend an F-150 for plow at all.....my gut says no but in the meantime I'm looking for an F-250....just seeing if you guys would recommend it or have an F-150 with a plow....
> 
> Thanks!!!


3/4 better but if you want to use the 1/2 ton it can be done. Match it to a Snoway 26 series w/down pressure, a Fisher LD (the RD/HD will eat your front end) or a Boss sport duty.

I'm a Snoway fan so that would be my choice, but boss makes a nice plow also

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/12


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

My old truck was a 95 chevy 1500 with 220K miles on it 7 1/2 ft fisher and plowed an average of 30 driveways per storm for it's entire life. Yes, I did my fair share of repairs but it still has life in it. I have no doubt that a 3/4 ton will hold up better but the you can clear a lot of accounts with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

3/4 or bigger is always better than the 1/2 ton due to front/rear load capacity, ball joints/bearings and such.

I don't have a GOOD truck yet, so I slaped a 7.6 meyer St with prowings on my 98 f150. Installed timbrens, got studded snow tires, over 500# ballast, helper springs in the rear, and this thing pushes pretty darn well. By the way, the plow weight's 656# with 70# pro-wings.

I only do medium commercial size lots, banks, super markets, strip malls. The only problem I've had so far with the truck is when a brake caliper bolt snapped in half while plowing. While I don't highly recommend it...I think people on this site are informed, but a little TOO hesitant to put a nice plow on a 1/2 ton, which is reasonable. 

IMO-i would slap any plow on that 1/2 ton up to about 750#...I know i'll hear it for this. but I think my truck handles the plow like a champ... I can push snow higher than the roof of my truck!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A 1/2 ton will work fine. you will wear out F end parts sooner.. but plowing income will more than make up for that. I used a F150 with a fisher RD 7 1/2 plow for 1 year then went to jeeps for driveways. My Friend used a F150 for 12 years with a Fisher RD 7 1/2. He was an ANIMAL with it, as a result kept braking halve shafts.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

It depends on why you are buying the truck. If you are only buying the truck to plow, then just get a 3/4 ton. I plow with my F-150 because it is also my daily driver. It does a great job, just stick with a light duty plow as the others suggested.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

get a big boy truck:salute:


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

the 150 will work fine, a bigger truck is always nice, but not really necessary.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

truck prices are at an all time low, i saw an F-350 with a dually, utlity body set up ,nice shape 6,000 thats cheap

you could put a plow on your 150, and be ok, but your going to wear parts quickly, and your choices of snow plows are more limited... for the price you will spend in mods and repairs to the 150 , you could just buy a 3/4 ton or bigger, i got one with the plow for 4,000 in good shape - just shop around

otherwise a light weight snow way plow would be a good way to go


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Used 3/4 tons will never be cheaper than they are right now.

Let me ask you this?
Do you plain to grow this business or are you just going to plow the friends and family plan?
Just the "Friends and Family Plain"? Then your1 /'2 ton will work.

BUT.....
Have you given any thought about those parking lots/sidewalks they may want you to spread salt?

The weight of even the lightest plow + ballast + salt+ snow blower+ mic tools and possibly a spreader will put you way over your gvwr.

Take a look around how many contractors do you see using 1/2 tons.
Other than painters...

You can plow with a garden tractor. also...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I plowed with an F-150 for a few years. They work great with a lighter plow but the truck has limits.


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool, thanks guys for your input, although I am having trouble finding a 3/4 ton. I'm looking around the $6,000 and under....the search will continue....To answer a question asked, I'm not looking for the family/friend plan. I want to have a solid base of 30 customers...


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

pjs all i am going to say is take a look at my signature. My 150 is doing great for me set of timbrens up front and firestone airbags out back i plow and spread salt with it. Just watch your fluids make sure you have a trans cooler take it easy and don't go crazy with a plow I wouldn't rec. anything over 7.5'


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just got done shopping for a truck. You would tell them $6--8K. They would say "we don't ever have anything in that price range!" Then look at you like yournthe stupid one.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There was a poll a while back that asked what size of truck do you use.
The majority hands down was a 3/4 ton.

You will have more repair costs and you run a higher chance of breaking down if you use a 1/2 ton.

Sure you can plow with it but most 1/2 tons made sence 1980 are not as stout as the older ones are.

As for plow size anything narrow than a 8ft plow is going to cause you problems as it will not clear a path wide enough. You will be driving in the snow you just plowed up packing it back down.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;589425 said:


> There was a poll a while back that asked what size of truck do you use.
> The majority hands down was a 3/4 ton.
> 
> You will have more repair costs and you run a higher chance of breaking down if you use a 1/2 ton.
> ...


very true.
but if this is a daily driver it makes more sense plowing with a half ton than taking a three quarter ton to the grocery store and the mall.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;589559 said:


> very true.
> but if this is a daily driver it makes more sense plowing with a half ton than taking a three quarter ton to the grocery store and the mall.


Oookkeee?
But the 3/4 ton will make you money so you can afford to go to the store

Stop using trucks to to get a loaf of bread and some milk.
That's just over kill.

ho, yea a 3/4 ton is my daily driver and it gets better millage than a 1/2 ton...


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

MickiRig1;589342 said:


> I just got done shopping for a truck. You would tell them $6--8K. They would say "we don't ever have anything in that price range!" Then look at you like yournthe stupid one.


what!?! That makes no sense...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

bladescape2;588737 said:


> IMO-i would slap any plow on that 1/2 ton up to about 750#...I know i'll hear it for this. but I think my truck handles the plow like a champ... I can push snow higher than the roof of my truck!


yeah blades, when i tell the boss dealer about the 06 and 03 f150s im putting plows on, theyre like you need a standard duty, without the shock 14ga plow, lol.

Now although i know these super duty even the 7.6ft plows at almost 750 will totally max out most f150s front axle, at least its not way over.

I know i thought my V plow really makes the front of my 06 f350 drop down, but i think its the only "noticable thing" that makes it lower an inch or two up front, it still sits way high up and has no problem carrying 800-900lbs worth of plow and hardware up front, yet 900lbs on a 6k front axle vs 750lbs on a 3600lb front axle is quite a difference,

Too bad i dont know what the diesel and everything weighs and puts on my front axle before attachments.

My 03 f150 sport 4x4 sits pretty high, im sure it will sink down a bit but not that much. My 06 sits at about the same height and i think has a 3750lb axle? Ford should just start putting 4k front axles on F150s for this reason.

I know Boss at least says that you cant put a 9'2" V blade on an f350 unless its got the 6k front axle, ive seen TONS that have 5200 and 5600 though.


----------

